
Programming fonts: proportional vs monospaced - shawndumas
http://nickgravgaard.com/elastictabstops/news/programming-fonts/
======
gavanwoolery
I understand why proportional fonts are better looking, but there is no way in
hell I would use anything but monospaced fonts for programming. I often have a
set of values assigned across several lines - I want those values to line up
perfectly, or it will drive me nuts. When I press the up or down arrow, I want
to know exactly where my cursor will end up.

